# Oh my.



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Poor, poor baby. That looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

When BYB's emerge....


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

This is a weird question but I wonder if that horse could be comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Actually, while this horse has a roach back and a ewe neck he might be ok for pleasure riding. He will always be stiff and may never be able to use his back.. but he may be just fine. 

He is posed terrible and it is not helping at all. He also needs about 150 pounds or more.. and weight would help him a lot.. along with a better stance for a photo. This photo does him NO favors. 

Sometimes you see this.. even in well bred horses. The genes come together and it is not so good. This horse has some good stuff.. looks like good legs and a very short back... decent sized feet and an ok shoulder. he may not be as bad as this looks with some weight.


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Oof. Even *I* can tell that horse has some serious confo issues. Hope he gets a great home.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If this horse was in good weight and exercised properly, he would look fine.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

He looks like a triangle...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

waresbear said:


> If this horse was in good weight and exercised properly, he would look fine.


I respectfully disagree. Even if we pretended his back is normal (looks roached to me) he would still be super downhill with super straight hocks and a ewe neck. That doesn't mean he doesn't deserve a good home or might not be a usable horse. I just don't think any amount of groceries will fix his issues. I really hope he gets a good home. All kind tempered horses deserve a good home.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is posed poorly. He can stand with his front feet not camped back like that. If he had been set up better he would look better. He is a bit ewe necked and being underweight does not help. Right now he is down hill because he has been set up with his feet way under him in front AND behind. 

He would still have a roached back but he would not look this poor.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

He looks like a greyhound, wonder if he can run as fast.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The way a horse is posed can completely change your perception of their conformation. You'd have to set him up properly to get a true idea of whether or not he will be usable. He looks to be on a slight slope as well, which isn't helping anything. Whoever took this photo really did this horses a disservice.


----------

